# Memcached Server



## Peak (Jun 10, 2007)

It said something to Fatal Error.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't take advice from Howard Stern he will fuck your life up.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 10, 2007)

*It doesn't seem to be. and lol triple post. *


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 10, 2007)

*This is getting ridiculous, I just had to refresh literally 182 times cause of the database error. *


----------



## darkwater297 (Jun 10, 2007)

getting tons of database errors.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 10, 2007)

Haha, good to know I'm not the only one making fifty million accidently repeat posts because they weren't showing up.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jun 10, 2007)

Do as Setocaeks says.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 10, 2007)

*A new theme would be greatly appreciated by everyone in existence, however I think the errors are of a higher importance right now. Unless the errors can't be fixed soon.*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 10, 2007)

those errors have made me bust a nerve!


----------



## Pein (Jun 10, 2007)

thank god it wasnt just me 
and mbxx upload a new theme it would be awesome


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for fixing the slow-speeds. It was seriously getting on my nerves.


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 11, 2007)

NF works faster for me now. Thanks.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2007)

Mbxx said:


> After beeing notified that the server was running kinda slow, i added another feature, called Memcache. I hope that helps a little.
> 
> *Reports problems to me (yes, if so, directly.. thanks).*
> And yes, i got the idea from Howard Stern *g*.



*WHO ARE YOU?* Surely not the incredibly socially inept Mbxx which we have all come to know?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2007)

ah good old memchahce, I heard of this before. Well its working alright so far, though once and a while I gotten a few "500 internal sever errors" trying to post a message.

I also took notice that when some people post, that post does not register or bump the thread. The person who posted before hand's name is the last post that it reads , but when you click and go to the very last page of the thread, it will read as the post you intended.


Meaning,


I post.

*leaves thread*

*refreshed web browser*

*realizes my name is not on the thread, reading as a new post"

*I go to thread, and I see that my new post is actually there"


Really this happened the past two days for me , just to let you know.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 11, 2007)

I still get the database crap, like, everyday....


----------



## Loki (Jun 11, 2007)

Really? I dont...all works fine for me, even faster now =P


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 12, 2007)

upload a new forum skin


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 12, 2007)

Yatta!

Haven't had a single problem since last morning..... thats good!


----------



## mytimekorn (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ahu... this feels weird...*

 <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/fredrick2/02-1.png" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## lollipop (Jun 16, 2007)

Hmm
I have a few problems 
1. Everytime I post in a thread, I can't see who is viewing the thread anymore
2. Same goes for forum section  I don't know who is viewing the forum section  
What happened? ​


----------



## Shiron (Jun 16, 2007)

Sora said:


> Hmm
> I have a few problems
> 1. Everytime I post in a thread, I can't see who is viewing the thread anymore
> 2. Same goes for forum section  I don't know who is viewing the forum section
> What happened? ​


What happened is covered in this thread:
 Kekkaishi  21  Yoroshiku


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 22, 2007)

I need the people viewing thread feature again.

I feel alone in the world.


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

from moring time till 6 is doing good then from 6:30ish till late night i get these data base errors!


----------



## Cair (Jun 23, 2007)

I get a shitload of database errors and 500 internet server error's too.

And doing everything on this forum is super slow. It takes like, 2 minutes to bring up a page.


----------



## Corlock (Jun 23, 2007)

Ura Renge said:


> I get a shitload of database errors and 500 internet server error's too.
> 
> And doing everything on this forum is super slow. It takes like, 2 minutes to bring up a page.



Yeah, pretty much the same for me.


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

Its been working perfect for me


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 23, 2007)

Mbxx, would it be possible for you to put back the 'Advanced Search' feature to the Member search? I say this (as selfish as it may be) for the purposes of continuing my update of the Top 25/Top 100 posters of NarutoForums.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 23, 2007)

Doesn't seem to help about 52,000 times a day I get 500 internal error or database error or some fucking error.  It gets annoying after the 14th time.  Also I've had to deal with some of my replies litterally seeming to take 30 or 40 minutes to post......I finally get sick of it log back in after waiting and it seems they've been posted maybe about 10 seconds after I pushed reply yet for some reason for those thirty minutes I just saw "replying" and my browser attempting to load it.

Hell this edit didn't even load after three minutes I had to reenter the thread and redo it......it then took about 20 seconds to load.....this is getting quite annoying.


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 26, 2007)

A bit faster but still lagging.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a probem. I posted more then 15 posts yet it still says I have 15 posts. wht gives?


----------



## zragnarok (Nov 26, 2007)

lol.. also if youre using firefox, google for firefox tweaks.. helps a bit


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Nov 26, 2007)

I had firefox but i never used it


----------

